# JOHN DEERE 535



## Dusty0007 (Aug 10, 2013)

Really, really good advice. Don't ever even consider purchasing a 535 baler. I have been fighting with mine for years. Worst baler ever. Pick up chains break, belts flip, pick up is terrible. If you are buying a baler stay away from green. All of my equipment is JD but I am switching baler brands


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a 535 and haven't had that much trouble. Not defending JD in any way mind you. Just seems you got a lemon. I also have a vermeer 504G and it's a sweet lil baler. If I was to buy another I think it would be vermeer.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I dont know much about the older Deere balers but Green has the best round balers on the market today hands down, of course we are in a custom application where we bale thousands of bales a year. I don't believe any other baler can put out the quality of bale with the ease of use like a Deere can. (Btw all we run is net wrap)


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I dont know much about the older Deere balers but Green has the best round balers on the market today hands down, of course we are in a custom application where we bale thousands of bales a year. I don't believe any other baler can put out the quality of bale with the ease of use like a Deere can. (Btw all we run is net wrap)


must have never been around the the new BR series New Holland what's an amazimg machine such dense bales and perfect shape everytime was a nice baler for use went to big baler this year kinda miss round baln with it but just a little bit... lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> must have never been around the the new BR series New Holland what's an amazimg machine such dense bales and perfect shape everytime was a nice baler for use went to big baler this year kinda miss round baln with it but just a little bit... lol


Heck I agree the NH balers make the best shaped bales and I run Vermeer.

Shape is determined by 3 things mainly in this order.

1.The windrow.

2.The operator.

3.The baler


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Deere with mega wide pickup, coveredge.....makes nice looking bales with squared off shoulders, can't beat it here, my BR 7060 runs second to the Deere


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I have found he windrow is the biggest factor in making a good round bale, we run high cap wheel rakes and I have yet to see a bale better than what we make. Now if a customer rakes their own hay with a small rake it won't make near the quality of bale because its not feeding a consistant windrow. Deere balers love to eat a large row.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We had a 535 before we got the 468 & 567. We had heck with it for a year but after 5-7k in repairs it got going. It baled good and is a good baler for a small operation. Now it doesn't make near the bale as a new baler but still did ok. I would never own another baler besides Deere but then again I haven't ran a nh. Only thing I got against them is how ugly and big they are lol. The 2 or 3 that are around here make a lot better 5x6's than the deeres that are around here though. 
Matter of fact here's a bale from my old 535


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> We had a 535 before we got the 468 & 567. We had heck with it for a year but after 5-7k in repairs it got going. It baled good and is a good baler for a small operation. Now it doesn't make near the bale as a new baler but still did ok. I would never own another baler besides Deere but then again I haven't ran a nh. Only thing I got against them is how ugly and big they are lol. The 2 or 3 that are around here make a lot better 5x6's than the deeres that are around here though.
> Matter of fact here's a bale from my old 535


That looks alot like prewashed hay Colby, y'all finally gettn some rain?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I have found he windrow is the biggest factor in making a good round bale, we run high cap wheel rakes and I have yet to see a bale better than what we make. Now if a customer rakes their own hay with a small rake it won't make near the quality of bale because its not feeding a consistant windrow. Deere balers love to eat a large row.


biggest rwason I don't miss round balers I don't have to worry about windrow size... just bale big or small just drive and listen to her sing!


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I run a 535, had it for about 7 years. I got the bailer used out of Canada for $5,000. It makes a good tight bale. So far I have replace one bearing and a pick up drive belt and thats it.

Been a real good baler and was a bargin for $5 k. I pretty much have all new hay equipment except this baler. I'd trade it in if it didn't do such a good job.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That looks alot like prewashed hay Colby, y'all finally gettn some rain?


Nah, this was in 2010 made 150 rolls off of that patch it was cut with one of them fold down disc cutters is why it looks like that. 
Ain't getting any rain yet. We had that 5" a month ago and it's running out now. Enough to make a half decent cut on some of the better patches but still didn't do much. It's been raining around us the past 2 days and should do the same today, maybe we will get lucky.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> Nah, this was in 2010 made 150 rolls off of that patch it was cut with one of them fold down disc cutters is why it looks like that.
> Ain't getting any rain yet. We had that 5" a month ago and it's running out now. Enough to make a half decent cut on some of the better patches but still didn't do much. It's been raining around us the past 2 days and should do the same today, maybe we will get lucky.


Always said I'd rather be lucky than good....hope ya get some precept


----------

